
Show HN: Ctrl+f – NLP API to find and replace named entities - gduverger
https://ctrlf.co/
======
gduverger
When I was working on Fitmeal, back in 2016, I implemented a large NLP module
to find food entities in text messages.

This week, I refactored that code and made it accessible through an API.

I'd like to hear your thoughts.

